
How Young Adults Spend Their Time: 2004 vs. 2014 - pmcpinto
http://priceonomics.com/how-young-adults-spend-their-time-2004-vs-2014/
======
steinsgate
The article says increase in sleep is surprising, but is it? People consumed
far more data (from the internet) in 2014 compared to 2004. One of the known
purposes of sleep is to consolidate memories from the day and to convert short
term memory to long term memory[1]. More data implies more memory, which
implies more time to consolidate that memory. This implies increase of sleep
time.

[1] [http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120228-why-do-we-need-
to-s...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120228-why-do-we-need-to-sleep)

